# Friends, projects...



## creature (Jul 30, 2016)

Zim, Tude, Matt, mike, voodoo, kev, &... oh you all know the recitation ...
stuko, natasha (if you read this) prometheus, viking, Odin, Kal, every single one of you..
lizzo, schtick cave & corn & even all yer dogs & cats...

first off, sorry if i'm not responding to convos.. i might be general bantering a bit, as i catch up, though i have a rant or two i might post up a little bit later..

the dust is settling for a couple of weeks or so, i think.. maybe long enough to catch up with some stuff.. the past 4 months or so have def been turbulent.. i have so much fucking writing to do that all i can do is look at the mountain of shit & the plastic teaspoon in my hand & think "how the fuck do i tackle *that*???"

fact is, though, that action, though transitory, is just as valid as any other other work or art..
i've been pouring gasoline on the fire, in my own way.. or, at least, have been running around & fanning the flames while it is poured on me..

i ain't jumped in the water, yet..

i'll post my thoughts on the jambo, in a bit..

i need to do work on my van.. she's been strong, but i have abused her, unwillingly, rather mightily.. the fact she is a bitch hard diesel & take
& has taken it 
amazes me greatly..

she has been so beautifull...

much of what she has endured has been due to my ignorance..
much has been due to my trying to take the cheap..
much has been just because vehicles are a pain in the ass, & sometimes the only way to use them in any reasonable sense is to drive them into the ground..

this one, though.. she's like a space shuttle with a cow-pusher leaving a fucking trench behind her.. unfortunately there are only so many cows that can be buried..

in any case, there is what may be a low end rod knock or some such.. might still be the harmonic balancer.. dunno.. the first is death, delivered between now & 10,000 miles..
the second is just a bit more work on the main complainant.. 
i also need to redo the body, if i can.. like enlarge it, for sure.. i have some strange schemes, in my head.. then again, i may divest myself of her, if i can get back to work at a decent job, save up some $$ & not piss it away before being fucked out of it, or somesuch..

anyways.. anything jambo related that has more to do with serious contribution is def vehicle constrained, so we'll see what happens..

there are two other projects at hand, other than the writing, the van, & finding a fucking job, also.. 

i'm finally in a situation with enough time & space to set up the linux system i've been wrapping my head around for the last year or so..
i definitely have to do virtualization, along with migration, and i just don't have enough experience with the linux console commands to work beneath the GUI cover..
i really don't even know how the kernel handles system resources, so if i screw anything up, troubleshooting will probably be just as harrowing as anything i dealt with back in the 80's & 90's... sooo... i need to be carefull about my main distro & balance things i don't understand that will be happening under the hood..

that should take from 1 to 2 weeks, if things don't suddenly go to hell, here, which is, unfortunately, distincly plausible..

secondly, i have a couple of inventions i have been brewing & stewing..
i have, in fact, one US patent,# 4,941,756, which i executed on my own, & even though this was some 20 years ago, i do not talk shit when i decide to *do*.. soooo..
dunno if i will lock down on that one or not, but if i do, it will be a huge life changer, for whatever the fuck is left to me..

the ideas i have are not small.....

as i have always said, the way to change the present economic system is not by outrightly changeling it, but by creating something better..

fuck the rich... fuck elon musk, hollywood, e-magnates & fuck the fucking ford corporation...
fuck toyota, fuck honda, fuck hewlett packard & fuck anything that looks to centralize any kind of profit to a margin narrower than the scope of charity & each worker whom has the right to see work not as something which binds them, but as something through which they may create the choices of how they shall use their freedom..

anything else is slavery, unless their is freedom to grow shit from the ground, or die.

anyone who takes arms against slavery is justified.
to the point of killing their masters, even if all are dead, afterwards..

fortunately, at the moment, the weapons do not have to be those of physical conflict.

eddy murphy is a rich cock who pisses the words of other rich cocks out of his mouth & is part of the entertainment machinery that tells us pretty words while essentially doing nothing, but i recall one scripted line he said:
"the way to hurt rich people is to take away their money, man.."

now.. i don't want to actually hurt anyone..
i just want to stop others from hurting others..

& the rich absolutely, positively, utterly & unquestionably, without fucking exception,

***suck***

that is all there is to it..

the rich absolutely, 100% & unquestionably eat the shit of dead horseflies..

& questions of definition aside, the pitcher's mound is generally inside the ballpark..

soo.. 

the way to change the definition of wealth is to change what is considered 'profit'..


& i have two fucking headbangers, that if i ever find someone to encourage me, i will light up the planet like has not been seen since the fucking greedy fucking pricks of the early 1920's... no fucking kidding..

but.. well.. li9fe sucks, then you die..
& maybe you die alone, because no one believed that changing things were really & truly possible, completely within the scope of "holy fuck!! holy fuck fuck fuck fuck!!!!! that *COULD* make a fucking difference!!"

& so fuck my friends of decades.. 
the mathematicians & supposed physicists who claim to have some special right to knowledge, but cannot even help a friend who has put much of his life on the line for them, to solve a handfull of what should be, for them, very very very simple equations...

fuck them.

fuck everyone i have ever loved who thinks that the desire to wage war in a way that it harmless, ethical & productive is merely some sort of delusional pastime..

sooo.. that is on the to-do list, also..

maybe someday i will find her..

though i expect to be dead, before then..

which ultimately will bring me to the jambo & whether or not i can drive around & pick people up...

anyways..

i need to get on the linux system, tonight...


i love you guys, & i'll hit you up again before too long...


*


jo​


----------



## autumn (Jul 30, 2016)

Thanks for the update! Where are you now?


----------



## autumn (Jul 31, 2016)

Almost forgot to add that you've been sorely missed by everyone. But I think you know that already.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 31, 2016)

yeah, i'm really curious where you're at?


----------



## Tude (Aug 1, 2016)

@creature last I knew you were in FL (well that's where you mailed me some cool stones/sand glass. Definitely keep in touch with the jambo


----------



## creature (Aug 1, 2016)

Ahh, BeauTudeifull...

Not in florida.. haven't been.. just where i get my important mail, so if the stones & shells & sand dinna make it, i could try again, some lame ass 4 months later...
suffice it to say they hit right around yer birfday, so maybe that was good : )

not that that gives an excuse, but..
believe me, all the time they were on the dashboard, & all the times i spilled them & all the time i put them back together..

i felt fucking guilty..

suffice it say i am in goddamned north dakota..
again..

the jambo is about a 50-50 proposition, at the moment.. if i do it & am leaving from the central north states, i want to see if i can swing down along the east coast & grab folks..

unless i get the fuck out of here sooner..

this trip was a roll of the die..

i knew, at least, that i could convert some of my owed wages into project time, even if at a shitload loss.... it may be i can grab some $$, too.. dunno, yet..this actually forces me to accomplish some stuff i have been putting off, which is a little bit of why i have done so..

if i have enough to land at the jambo, do a workshop, contribute & then get the hell out to a job & try, once again, foir a fucking boat, well..
that is what the fuck i am doing..

if i have to land a job, first, to get the fucking boat, then the jambo is secondary..

trying to leverage 8everything* to get there, or at least make a significant contribution..

if it turns out that i get my ass out west, first, rather than east **AND** sooner than later, i may try to run support for matt's trip, but the number of variables involved are too much to make a commit to, yet..
i have 4 projects i am fucking with, & i need to accomplish at least 3, before i can say i am doing more than spewing WD40 out of my backend..

i expect my people here to hold me fucking to it, because in all truth?

you are the only assholes i actually, truly & deeply respect, other than that the number i can count upon the joints of my index finger..

so you need to hold me to it.

the jambo is sweet, but..

..i am fucking insane...

& the only difference between insanity & truth
is what we actually accomplish...

Hail Thee, O Glorious Leader...
thank you for this place you have given Us..

may i hang with with Christ & thee, 
should we ever need to die for their Accusations..

there is no need for great things, in order to do greatness, but those whom claim they shall do great things
are either liars or deluded...

unless they do them...

a good jambo is a great, great, *great* fucking thing...

so i am down.

the only thing better is a good, good, good, good boat
to Get The Fuck Out..


in any case, i'm *shooting* towards the jambo, but only if i can nail 2 pulls with one draw..
third pull is doing the east coast, too..

hmm..


----------

